# Limit First Day



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Had to post another pic of the boy. Here is his limit from Saturday. Not bad for 9 yrs. old


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thats cool he did a great job! those are some nice geese. you guys goin out for the opener? best of luck to ya


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats to both of ya. Sounds like you've got a hunting partner for life.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Great Photo!!!!!!! I love the big smile.


----------

